# Intel firmware

## Jaglover

I have an Intel NUC here which crashes with 

```
Failed to submit rendering commands (Input/output error), disabling acceleration.
```

 in Xorg log. At this point screen is frozen, the only way to clear the screen is remote reboot. Running up to date ~amd64. Google didn't bring up much, some old kernel 3.x.x bug. 

I hear there may be Intel firmware required, can't find much about this either. 

Any pointers to good documentation for Intel firmware loading will be appreciated.

Edit 1:

Below is tail of dmesg.

```
[ 1108.779048] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1108.786056] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0xfffffffe, in X [1897], reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1108.786063] [drm] GPU hangs can indicate a bug anywhere in the entire gfx stack, including userspace.

[ 1108.786067] [drm] Please file a _new_ bug report on bugs.freedesktop.org against DRI -> DRM/Intel

[ 1108.786071] [drm] drm/i915 developers can then reassign to the right component if it's not a kernel issue.

[ 1108.786074] [drm] The gpu crash dump is required to analyze gpu hangs, so please always attach it.

[ 1108.786078] [drm] GPU crash dump saved to /sys/class/drm/card0/error

[ 1108.787820] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1116.779124] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1116.786003] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0xfffffffe, in X [1897], reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1116.786435] [drm:i915_set_reset_status] *ERROR* gpu hanging too fast, banning!

[ 1116.788816] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

```

Edit 2:

There is bug 96452 opened on bugs.freedesktop.org

----------

## chithanh

The Intel Broxton/Skylake firmware is part of the linux-firmware package. If the kernel attempts to load firmware during boot and it fails, you can see an error message in dmesg (because driver firmware load may happen before the root filesystem is mounted).

Then in your kernel config, either set CONFIG_DRM_I915 to be a module, or make the firmware built-in:

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="i915/<whatever was missing>"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"
```

----------

## Jaglover

chithanh,

thank you, this answers my question.

Meanwhile downgrading kernel from 4.6.0 to latest stable 4.4.6 made the problem go away.

----------

